# The cheapest Canadian cities to buy a house



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

http://ca.finance.yahoo.com/persona...5/the-cheapest-canadian-cities-to-buy-a-house

The cheapest Canadian cities to buy a house
by Kate Robertson, Investopedia.com
Wednesday, May 5, 2010
provided by


Canada's housing market has maintained its strength across the country compared to our struggling neighbours to the south. Skyrocketing prices and bidding wars have continued in cities like Toronto and Vancouver to the exasperation of homebuyers, even though some say a housing bubble is on the horizon.

So where are the deals? By comparing average home prices and median household incomes in cities across the nation, we zeroed in on the cities where you'll find the best bang for your buck. The following prices are all in Canadian dollars.

1. Anywhere in New Brunswick

Low housing prices combined with a higher-than-average income level make Moncton, St. John and Fredericton great options for buyers looking for a deal. According to the Canadian Real Estate Association (CREA), the average housing price in St. John and Frederiction is around $169,000, with the provincial average hovering around $155,000. The province's urban centers have jobs in health care, finance and education. The rural economy depends on forestry, mining and fishing, and both Irving Oil and McCain Foods are based in New Brunswick. The province shares the characteristics of all Maritime provinces, like quaint, clapboard homes and easy access to the great outdoors, but doesn't have the same schizophrenic weather patterns that affects Nova Scotia.

2. Sydney and Cape Breton County, Nova Scotia
Sample real estate listing: Sydney

Sydney, the largest city on Cape Breton Island, and the rest of the county boast some of the lowest housing prices in the country, with the average cost of a home at just $98,338.

"At the end of 2008, buyers were clearly nervous whether to enter the real estate market based on the economy," said Linda Smardon, president of the Nova Scotia Board of Realtors. "Towards the middle of 2009, consumer confidence began to build again and the recovery from double-digit decreases in sales and dollar volume indicates a brighter 2010 for the market than some previously thought."

A slow economy makes it tough for many to find high-quality work in the area, but those in the market for an oceanside cottage with fabulous views who can't afford west coast prices could find their dream home on the island. 

3. Windsor, Ontario
Sample real estate listing, Windsor

Windsor's close proximity to Detroit, Michigan, and its close ties to that city's dying automotive industry means there's a high unemployment rate and housing prices are way down in the area - the average home price is listed at $164,123. But tourism, the University of Windsor and the Hiram Walker & Sons Distillery employ thousands who are able to take advantage of real estate investment opportunities with the hope that the city will recover in the coming years. 

A $1.6 billion parkway project and a $900 million border crossing should create jobs and pump some money back into the local economy. And with milder winters and longer, hotter summers than the rest of the province, Windsor's bargains could be an attractive option.

4. Gatineau, Quebec
Sample real estate listing, Gatineau

Gatineau (formerly known as Hull), found just on the other side of the Quebec border from Ottawa, has become a popular place to buy a house for many who work in the nation's capital. A mere 10-minute drive away, buyers in Gatineau (who enjoy prices approximately $100,000 lower than prices in Ottawa) also take advantage of Quebec's subsidized daycare system and tax breaks.

As opposed to other suburban areas, Gatineau sits on the edge of the Ottawa River and still has a small-town feel to it, which also makes it attractive to buyers. Finally, not all locals commute to government jobs across the river - federal government locations have sprung up in the town in recent years.

5. Charlottetown, Prince Edward Island
Sample real estate listing, Charlottetown

A slightly higher than average income level and a low average housing price ($188,000) makes Charlottetown, Prince Edward Island an affordable option for homebuyers. But with a population of just over 32,000, be prepared for a very isolated and small-town feel to the whole province (you can drive around the entire island in less than a day). Government, healthcare and education are the driving factors in the local economy. Like Cape Breton, Charlottetown's sandy beaches, wildlife, seafood and golf courses make it a great place to put your roots down or find a relaxing summer vacation home. 

6. Regina, Saskatchewan
Sample real estate listing, Regina

Regina has a healthy economy, and with average home prices at a moderate $250,826, chances are good that you can find a real estate deal here. A substantial number of people work in the natural gas and oil industries, with Imperial Oil having a refinery here, but there are also vast green parks, recreation spaces, a vibrant arts and culture scene, and the University of Regina. If you can handle a higher crime rate than other parts of Canada, and the flat, seemingly never-ending prairies, Regina has a lot to offer.

The Bottom Line

Before you pack your bags, sell your condo and upgrade to a house in Regina, there are a few considerations that aren't accounted for in the numbers above. Disposable incomes and the cost of living will vary between provinces, with a range in sales, property and income taxes in different areas of the country. Goods will cost more in some places than others depending on where they are produced and how they're transported to a city, and some cities have added municipal taxes to real estate sales. And always make sure you do a thorough inspection of any house you're thinking about buying - it goes without saying that a low price could mean there's something wrong with it. But that's not to say your dream of a home bargain isn't just around the corner.


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

If you had asked me last year if I would move to the Maritimes, I would have said "nooooooooooo!!!". It would have been a punishment to move there. But I did go there for a week for vacations. And I felt in love with that area! Feet in the ocean, taking all the time in the world to do whatever I had to do, taking a nap in the afternoon, a bit of sunshine. Quiet, beautiful and peaceful. Here in Toronto, big roads, cement, buildings, pollution, lots of people and strange people at every corner. I might move there, after all.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi tax, I know what you mean. I've travelled extensively and my family and I agree that the maritimes have a lot of potential. Unfortunately unless you want to work in telemarketing, call center or other low-paying service industry work, the options are few down east. Legions of young people leave for the west (or southern Ontario) every year not for the lack of quality of life, but for lack of jobs. 

In retirement, PEI and Newfoundland are places I've heard that are great. Trouble is the winters can be nasty in Newfoundland. But that's the case in most places across this country. It's what we pay for our healthcare.


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> Hi tax, I know what you mean. I've travelled extensively and my family and I agree that the maritimes have a lot of potential. Unfortunately unless you want to work in telemarketing, call center or other low-paying service industry work, the options are few down east. Legions of young people leave for the west (or southern Ontario) every year not for the lack of quality of life, but for lack of jobs.
> 
> In retirement, PEI and Newfoundland are places I've heard that are great. Trouble is the winters can be nasty in Newfoundland. But that's the case in most places across this country. It's what we pay for our healthcare.


I was thinking Cape Breton in Nova Scotia and New Bruinswick.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

> Low housing prices combined with a higher-than-average income level make Moncton, St. John and Fredericton great options for buyers looking for a deal. According to the Canadian Real Estate Association (CREA), the average housing price in St. John and Frederiction is around $169,000, with the provincial average hovering around $155,000. The province's urban centers have jobs in health care, finance and education. The rural economy depends on forestry, mining and fishing, and both Irving Oil and McCain Foods are based in New Brunswick. The province shares the characteristics of all Maritime provinces, like quaint, clapboard homes and easy access to the great outdoors, but doesn't have the same schizophrenic weather patterns that affects Nova Scotia.


I grew up in rural NB. I left because I saw no opportunity to start out other than working for Irving

Now that I have work experience I'll probably move back someday. The only place I would rather live is BC, but the rich immigrants have long taken over

Clapboard housing lol.... yea most houses are vinyl like anywhere else. NB has lots of hidden gems you won't find in a tourist guide


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Taxsaver said:


> Here in Toronto, big roads, cement, buildings, pollution, lots of people and strange people at every corner. I might move there, after all.


Stan Rogers said it back in the late 1970s in a song; these words have stuck with me ever since: 

Ontario, you know I've seen a place I'd rather be,
Your scummy lakes and the city of Toronto don't do a damn thing for me.
I'd rather live by the sea.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd also rather be elsewhere then Toronto. If there were work for me I could go there. There's no work. 

And Montreal was a lot more friendly as a city too.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

the-royal-mail said:


> Hi tax, I know what you mean. I've travelled extensively and my family and I agree that the maritimes have a lot of potential. Unfortunately unless you want to work in telemarketing, call center or other low-paying service industry work, the options are few down east. Legions of young people leave for the west (or southern Ontario) every year not for the lack of quality of life, but for lack of jobs.
> 
> In retirement, PEI and Newfoundland are places I've heard that are great. Trouble is the winters can be nasty in Newfoundland. But that's the case in most places across this country. It's what we pay for our healthcare.


I live in NL, and things have changed a lot over the past 5 years or so. Big oil, mining, and hydro electric projects are creating a lot of work (and money) here. I think in 2003 (when I bought my first house), starter houses were going for the $120k range, same starter house now is $240k. 2000 sq ft two story newer house (3bdrm/2bath) with single garage in a decent subdivision is going for $350k-$400k. That's for an area with the population of 200k people.

With regards to weather, you are right, we get a lot of snow here during the winter. However, temperatures don't get as low as the mainland, but don't get as high during the summer.


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

brad said:


> Stan Rogers said it back in the late 1970s in a song; these words have stuck with me ever since:
> 
> Ontario, you know I've seen a place I'd rather be,
> Your scummy lakes and the city of Toronto don't do a damn thing for me.
> I'd rather live by the sea.


Here is the song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POlMKesby1g


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Apparently hating Toronto is part of our culture. There was even a documentary about it...the guy started in Newfoundland and went across the country with a banner marked with something love 'I Love Toronto' and then the crew would film the public response. Pretty interesting stuff.

It really highlights the absurdity of the whole city obsession, when in fact white collar workers (and thus all the infrastructure and service needs related thereto) can work quite effectively out of home offices OR offices located in small towns. You don't need a city with 5 million people for a guy to peck away at a computer all day and have a few meetings.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> Apparently hating Toronto is part of our culture.


We actually love Toronto, we just don't tell any of our Montréal friends that we feel that way. 

We take the train out once a year, which is great because we don't have to deal with all the traffic and the long, boring ride. This year we're taking the train with our bikes, and then we'll bike back home from Toronto, about 600 kilometers, a nice bicycling vacation.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I love Toronto! Love it. Love my little cottage in the city. (Have you seen my backyard?) Love my dead-end street which turns into a playground at about 3:31 each weekday. Love living in a neighbourhood which hosts a lot of different cultural activities -- all of Gerrard East (2 blocks south) closed down last weekend for the Sikh new year celebrations. Love cycling downtown. Love leaving the city for my secluded cottage inside a provincial park (Kawartha Lakes) 2 hours away, and watching new loon families on the lake each summer.  (BTW, my house was $200K 9 years ago.)


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

I've lived in Toronto since 1997. I'm grateful for all the city brought me. I will never advise anyone not to come here. It's here where I discovered one big passion in my life: Ball hockey. I could not live without it. So much fun.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

We play street hockey all over Canada, believe it or not. There's just less cars in some places


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

mode3sour said:


> We play street hockey all over Canada, believe it or not. There's just less cars in some places


I'm not talking about street hockey, but in an organised league, in an arena.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Taxsaver said:


> I'm not talking about street hockey, but in an organised league, in an arena.


What's an arena? I guess that's why Toronto is expensive


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

mode3sour said:


> What's an arena? I guess that's why Toronto is expensive


It will give the exact idea of what it is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLUcOpNOOQw


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I love living in TO but there are a lot of places in Canada that I would probably love to live as well. 

It's a great country.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

brad said:


> We actually love Toronto, we just don't tell any of our Montréal friends that we feel that way.


LOL!!!!!

@Four Pillars: indeed it's a great country!

This thread reminded me of the following:
http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/article/682602


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Being from NB, I would actually put my current town of Saguenay on top of the list. It tied first with Saint John, NB in another study of housing affordability relative to salaries.

Saguenay is a lot cleaner that SJ, has more outdoor activity, more night life and somehow all the girls look after themselves very well. It's a huge shock for me now to go to the states and see all the "large" people, and to a lesser extent other Cdn cities.

Not like anyone cares unless you speak fluid French and like snow (I love it!)


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

mode3sour said:


> Being from NB, I would actually put my current town of Saguenay on top of the list. It tied first with Saint John, NB in another study of housing affordability relative to salaries.
> 
> Saguenay is a lot cleaner that SJ, has more outdoor activity, more night life and somehow all the girls look after themselves very well. It's a huge shock for me now to go to the states and see all the "large" people, and to a lesser extent other Cdn cities.
> 
> Not like anyone cares unless you speak fluid French and like snow (I love it!)


So nice to hear! I'm from Chicoutimi (Saguenay). I moved to Toronto. You must be wondering why the heck I moved from there. Well, I have my reasons. If you love snow and cold weather, Saguenay is the place to be. It's true that girls really look after themselves. People are very friendly, too.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow that is random! Nobody likes the cold but I do love snowmobiling, snowboarding, snowsnowing, kiteboarding etc. The view and the open space for doing this stuff is insane

I can understand leaving the cold whenever I drive anywhere there's an obvious climate change just before Quebec City.

You must miss the girls though!


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

mode3sour said:


> You must miss the girls though!


The girls are definitely the most beautiful in Canada. Possibly in the whole world. Especially the blond ones.


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

I might very well go back to Saguenay and buy a house there, after all. My family and friends are very good at things I am not at all and that I HATE to do: Renovations, electricity, plumbing, etc. I just need to pay the beer and pizza.


----------



## loggedout (Dec 30, 2009)

I hate NB, well Saint John, NB specifically. It's always foggy, it's cold and it's dirty. There are also very few visible minorities there and being one that kind of matters. Hate sticking out like a sore thumb. That place with its constant lack of sunlight makes me want to commit suicide.

Other parts of Canada are nice to visit but I wouldn't live anywhere else other than the GTA or lower BC.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Haha! That's funny because I spend a lot of time in lower BC last year and I wondered why those people even buy sunglasses! SJ is a micro-climate 30 mins away is always warmer and rarely foggy

I find it funny you think SJ weather is so bad you'd commit suicide. I hope you never travel down south!

The lack of immigrants is probably a direct relation to the lack of jobs, and probably why the houses don't skyrocket in price


----------



## loggedout (Dec 30, 2009)

mode3sour said:


> Haha! That's funny because I spend a lot of time in lower BC last year and I wondered why those people even buy sunglasses! SJ is a micro-climate 30 mins away is always warmer and rarely foggy
> 
> I find it funny you think SJ weather is so bad you'd commit suicide. I hope you never travel down south!
> 
> The lack of immigrants is probably a direct relation to the lack of jobs, and probably why the houses don't skyrocket in price


The weather is more temperate in lower BC, even if it's rains, at least it's not snowing or extremely cold.

How can the weather "down south" be worse than it is in SJ?

SJ reminds me of Hamilton but without the quality of drugs and not within driving distance of Toronto. It is a depressing town.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

My point was that it's all relative.

30 mins outside Saint John is the picturesque St Martins and I'm sure anyone from there would commit suicide in Toronto

Likewise try taking someone from the warm south and making them live anywhere in Canada


----------



## 72camaross (Apr 26, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> My point was that it's all relative.
> 
> 30 mins outside Saint John is the picturesque St Martins and I'm sure anyone from there would commit suicide in Toronto
> 
> Likewise try taking someone from the warm south and making them live anywhere in Canada


Don't forget Sussex! wooo


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

My hubby is originally from Texas but I rescued him from California. The first year he was here he was thrilled with the idea of shovelling snow. He only remembered one year he was able to make a snowman. He went outside and scraped up his entire front yard and made a 2 foot snowman. 

Now he's not so thrilled with the snow, but he loves our healthcare and our easygoing disposition and our low crimes rates.


----------



## investnoob (Jun 29, 2009)

People should do their research before moving to Gatineau for the "tax breaks."

edit- what I mean by that is people should probably go to taxtips.ca and determine the difference in taxes they would have to pay in Quebec vs. elsewhere. While daycare and housing are cheaper, I don't think the tax bill is. As a single, I certainly didn't save in taxes. I did some research when buying my home, and found that I would have to pay about 5500 extra in taxes, a year, if living in Gatineau vs. living in Ottawa. 

There are other also things parents should look very closely at. It could well be that daycare is cheaper in Quebec, but there may be tax credits available in Ontario that offset this. People would really have to do their homework on this one.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Yep Quebec is The highest taxes province, well more like paying taxes for 2 countries with double administration

I'd rather pay more for a house and save on taxes year after year. My taxes went up by $5k so with a dual income family it wouldn't take long to eat away the savings on the house


----------



## remax3000 (May 12, 2010)

i would say province of Quebec is the cheapest specially if you go to suburbs.


----------

